# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner!!



## UncleBenBen (Dec 14, 2017)

Have a great and happy birthday, Dave!  

I hope it brings you lots and lots of shiney :G :G !!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Dave, 2 more years to Medicare. (if it will even exist in 2 years!!!!) 

Thanks for all you do on this forum.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 14, 2017)

Tips hat to Dave.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy new year!

... that didn's sound right ... sorry, I mean... Happy Birthday!  

I really should proof read before posting... :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Shark (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy birthday, Sir!!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## jonn (Dec 14, 2017)

Hope you had a Great day Sir!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you everyone! It was a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Dave!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 15, 2017)

It's time now to blow on our bugle,
for our favourite refiner so frugal.
When he fumbles with tin
he doesn't get in a spin,
he just goes and finds it on Google!

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy late birthday Dave!.
Sorry I missed it, really hope you enjoyed your day.
Cheers


----------



## Phishin_ca (Dec 15, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Dave!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Dave!
A bit late, but Hope you had a great birthday!
Art.


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 16, 2017)

Now that's a heck of a birthday wish!

Thank you Alexander, and everyone else for the well wishes. It keeps me going through the year.

Dave


----------

